# Help Please!!



## msbrowning (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

Is there anyone who knows how to correctly code the following procedures:

*epidural injection of Depo-Medrol at L4*

*Nerve block, bilateral paravertebral facet joints at L4-5, one needle technique*

Please help as I am new to this.....

Thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 4, 2008)

1) 62311 
(If you are responsible for assigning Radiology codes, review documentation for use of any guidance, and assign appropriate code from 70,000 series).

2) 64475-50


----------

